# '17/'18 Szn edits



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

*Szn ender edit for '17/'18*

With our winter here unfortunately drawing closer to it's end, here's my szn ender edit for '17-'18 :crying:




*for mobile
[ame]https://vimeo.com/262128028[/ame]

Feel free to share yours.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Best runs of the season....maybe a long edit later.


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

Le Massif and MSLM, nice~

Winter isn't over yet! *hopefully* I'll get couple of more days...


----------

